# Personal Safety In Thailand



## Asian Spirit

As foreigners, just how safe are we on a daily basis? Do you feel safe here? What are your experiences with crime, safety and other issues while living in Thailand?

Here's the Thailand crime and safety report for 2015. Is it about right? 


Read The Article Here
{source: US Dept Of State}


----------



## Susanmarie44

I'm sure as in most countries, it depends a lot on your location and lifestyle. I lived in the old city of Chiangmai Mai for three years my house was within the compound of a Thai family, and very close to major tourist sites. I never witnessed a crime, and had no threats to my personal safety. The long term residents I knew expressed concern about the economy, government stability, and overcrowding, but other than a warning of pickpockets at the night bazaars, none about major crime. Walking alone after dark in my neighborhood was common.
.


----------



## bigt116

The above is not about all foreigners, just Americans, so maybe not indicative of all foreigners.


----------



## neilr

Up here in Udon Thani I have never witnessed a single "real" crime, just lots of traffic violations every day. I feel safer here than I did back in most large urban sprawls back in England.

One ferang was murdered here some time ago, as Dutch business owner. As far as I can make out this came about due a despute with a Thai local that was once an employee, a disgruntled it would seem.


----------



## agudbuk

Biggest danger is the traffic. More likely to be shot in the USA than in Thailand. 

Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------



## ericoakes

Overall, Thailand is a safe nation in which to travel. Physical attacks and other crimes against "the person" are far less likely than in many other "developed" nations. Just as you need to be aware of your surroundings and personal safety when out and about in your home country, you need to keep your wits about you in Thailand as well.


----------



## ericoakes

This is not dangerous or anything, just a warning that if you walk around Hat Yai you will get a lot of attention from the massage places in town. There are lots of them and every one has many employees. A foot massage costs 250 Baht an hour. I actually think this is quite expensive when you consider that there are millions of Thais who make around this amount in a day and work 12 hours or more. All the massage places have clubbed together though and through this cartel system keep the prices high.


----------



## agudbuk

Hair cut in Issan 50baht. In tourist area maybe 350 baht. The price is what the market will pay

Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

agudbuk said:


> Biggest danger is the traffic. More likely to be shot in the USA than in Thailand.
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. The latest figures on people killed by guns in the U.S. include suicides, which make up a big chunk of that total, and so was controversial. Subtract that to include only people shot by other people, and gun violence in the U.S. has been falling dramatically for 20 years. In other words, the aggregate figure is a political figure, arrived at for a political point.
> 
> Is gun violence falling in Thailand as in the U.S.? I hope so as I've arriving in late January, but do you know? To make that statement, you'd have to get the numbers of those murdered or killed accidentally by guns in both nations and use each against the overall population of both nations to get a figure. I've no interest though I imagine via google you can reach the numbers fairly quickly, if Thailand does indeed report accurately.


----------



## agudbuk

OK I did some checking on Google. Best information I could find was Thailand... Murder by firearms 2013
3.48 per 100,000 (Sydney University) 
USA 3.55 per 100,000(wikipedia)
Road deaths per 100,000 (Wikipedia) 
Thailand 38.6
USA. 11.6
UK 3.5

Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

agudbuk said:


> OK I did some checking on Google. Best information I could find was Thailand... Murder by firearms 2013
> 3.48 per 100,000 (Sydney University)
> USA 3.55 per 100,000(wikipedia)
> Road deaths per 100,000 (Wikipedia)
> Thailand 38.6
> USA. 11.6
> UK 3.5
> 
> Sent from my Grand using Tapatalk


Good research, agudbuk, so the U.S. and Thailand have similar rates of killings by gun, but Thailand is far more dangerous on the roadways.


----------



## mistifarang

agudbuk said:


> Biggest danger is the traffic.
> 
> MORE then true!!!!!!!


----------

